# How can i stalk rabbits?



## RUBEN_CO

Hey guys, i'm new to slingshot hunting but i live on a plot of land teeming with rabbits, and would like to bag a few. I've heard about stalking but am not quite sure how to set about doing it. I'm just looking for a detailed explanation of stalking (specifically rabbits). I can hit a soda can 80% of the time between 5 and 12 meters (16-39 ft), and i'm also wondering - is this accurate enough?

Thanks for any future replies


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Maybe this will help.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16433-rabbit-hunting-with-a-slingshot-simple-open-field-stalking-and-shooting/?hl=%20bill%20%20hays


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Best advice already given but you could try hiring a bunny suit hop into a field and blend in with the crowd :rofl:


----------



## fatboy

You have to be unique. "Unique" up on them. LOL. Sorry I could not resist that.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40627


----------



## Lacumo

Be careful...


----------



## SmilingFury

Call them on the phone, and hang up, and call them again, and hang up. Then sit in your car outside of their work. That should do it.


----------



## treefork

Here is a how to vid filmed in your country.


----------



## TxTickPkr

I will have to give it to Treefork as I was about to say the Gweatest Wabbit Hunter Of All Times gives one piece of advice. "Be Vewy vewy Quiet."


----------



## hickymick

RUBEN_CO said:


> Hey guys, i'm new to slingshot hunting but i live on a plot of land teeming with rabbits, and would like to bag a few. I've heard about stalking but am not quite sure how to set about doing it. I'm just looking for a detailed explanation of stalking (specifically rabbits). I can hit a soda can 80% of the time between 5 and 12 meters (16-39 ft), and i'm also wondering - is this accurate enough?
> 
> Thanks for any future replies


Rabbits have great hearing :naughty: so the best advice would be walk as silent as you can,Also comouflage helps


----------



## RUBEN_CO

hickymick said:


> RUBEN_CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i'm new to slingshot hunting but i live on a plot of land teeming with rabbits, and would like to bag a few. I've heard about stalking but am not quite sure how to set about doing it. I'm just looking for a detailed explanation of stalking (specifically rabbits). I can hit a soda can 80% of the time between 5 and 12 meters (16-39 ft), and i'm also wondering - is this accurate enough?
> 
> Thanks for any future replies
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits have great hearing :naughty: so the best advice would be walk as silent as you can,Also comouflage helps
Click to expand...

Thanks for about the only reasonable advice


----------



## Clever Moniker

Wrote this thread today, hopefully it will help ya out.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26198-stalking-rabbits/

Clever Moniker


----------



## Imperial

stay upwind and sneak up on them.


----------



## VillageSniper

Some hunt rabbits at night with spotlights.....never done it..... maybe hard to do with a slingshot in hand and at slingshot range. If you can hunt with a buddy, one guy can push rabbits through their cover and the other guy can wait on the fringe with a slingshot in hand. You can work small sections of brush like this, without overextending the range of your weapon. Just wait in one place and let the other guy do the work, if nothing happens move on your way to the next spot. If you can shoot and walk at the same time do so....like walking parallel to some brush or a fence, the rabbits might dart back and forth between the two of you as they are trying to escape and find cover. I always used a dog or a partner to help push the rabbits from cover, like briar patches. And I never hunted with a slingshot, so these techniques may be crap.

Good luck and safe hunting,

VS


----------



## Guest

Rabbits... These are Rabbits Rules for Hunters

1) Rabbits eat in the morning and the evening. Don't bother looking for them between 11:00 AM and 3:00 PM. Why? Well water is sometimes scarce and eating morning and evening and sleeping during midday conserves water.

2) Rabbits like grasses and the kinds of foods you find near the edges of fields. So if you combine rule one and this one you will look for rabbits on the edges of things, roads, fields, ditches, highway sidings, moreover you will look for them in the morning and the evening.

3) Rabbits are about as sharp as a brick, frankly rabbits are stupid. First defense for a rabbit is to stand still, so when your rabbit freezes. Probably should start shooting, he knows you are there and until you get close enough to him to convince him that you see him he will let you shoot at him until you convince him you see him. Rabbits are stupid.

4) Rabbits are really easy to kill. Hit him good and hard with a marble and he will be dead and twitching when you walk up on him.

5) Mind you squirrels are a completely different game.


----------



## RUBEN_CO

OldSpookASA said:


> Rabbits... These are Rabbits Rules for Hunters
> 
> 1) Rabbits eat in the morning and the evening. Don't bother looking for them between 11:00 AM and 3:00 PM. Why? Well water is sometimes scarce and eating morning and evening and sleeping during midday conserves water.
> 
> 2) Rabbits like grasses and the kinds of foods you find near the edges of fields. So if you combine rule one and this one you will look for rabbits on the edges of things, roads, fields, ditches, highway sidings, moreover you will look for them in the morning and the evening.
> 
> 3) Rabbits are about as sharp as a brick, frankly rabbits are stupid. First defense for a rabbit is to stand still, so when your rabbit freezes. Probably should start shooting, he knows you are there and until you get close enough to him to convince him that you see him he will let you shoot at him until you convince him you see him. Rabbits are stupid.
> 
> 4) Rabbits are really easy to kill. Hit him good and hard with a marble and he will be dead and twitching when you walk up on him.
> 
> 5) Mind you squirrels are a completely different game.


So if im far enough away i can take multiple shots without them running away? thanks for that!


----------



## Imperial

RUBEN_CO said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits... These are Rabbits Rules for Hunters
> 
> 1) Rabbits eat in the morning and the evening. Don't bother looking for them between 11:00 AM and 3:00 PM. Why? Well water is sometimes scarce and eating morning and evening and sleeping during midday conserves water.
> 
> 2) Rabbits like grasses and the kinds of foods you find near the edges of fields. So if you combine rule one and this one you will look for rabbits on the edges of things, roads, fields, ditches, highway sidings, moreover you will look for them in the morning and the evening.
> 
> 3) Rabbits are about as sharp as a brick, frankly rabbits are stupid. First defense for a rabbit is to stand still, so when your rabbit freezes. Probably should start shooting, he knows you are there and until you get close enough to him to convince him that you see him he will let you shoot at him until you convince him you see him. Rabbits are stupid.
> 
> 4) Rabbits are really easy to kill. Hit him good and hard with a marble and he will be dead and twitching when you walk up on him.
> 
> 5) Mind you squirrels are a completely different game.
> 
> 
> 
> So if im far enough away i can take multiple shots without them running away? thanks for that!
Click to expand...

learn, train and practice various distance shooting. or take two slingshots, one set up for short range and one for long range.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

The easiest way to stalk 'em was one I used in my reckless youth. A boyfriend had an ancient Austin 7 with a fold down windscreen. I had a 9mm automatic. Need I say more ?!


----------



## Lacumo

RUBEN_CO said:


> So if im far enough away i can take multiple shots without them running away? thanks for that!


Where I live, there's no need to plan on a second shot. Rabbits are dumb, but not devoid of intelligence. When one of them hears the snap of the bands and hears/feels the impacting of a near miss, he'll be leaving the party -- that instant and quickly. Second shots may happen with semi-auto and double-barrel shotguns, but not with slingshots. If you're dealing with suburban rabbits who're totally acclimated to being around people it might (?) be different, but I deal with unacclimated rabbits that don't give second chances.


----------



## Guest

Really it depends upon the shooter, the rabbit, and the place you are hunting.

More rules for rabbits:

6) Rabbits like brush piles, especially brush piles in the middle of fields. This gives them access to the foods they like and a place to hide.

7) Rabbits make warrens (in the UK they are rabbit burrows) these are places where they can go under ground, often (in the US) made by another critter, sometimes called ground hogs.

8) Rabbits like to sleep during the day. They don't want to spend time chasing down clover leaves (which they love) in the middle of the day. They are going to have breakfast and then sleep through lunch and have supper just before dark.

There are most certainly rabbits that wont give you a second chance, but there are enough that will to make the "shoot when the rabbit freezes" strategy work just fine. Once he freezes, he has seen you. Once he has seen you you get ever how many shots he lets you take, then it is over.

So I don't know.. your mileage will vary..


----------

